# Injectable anadrol recipe



## Littlebigguy

What do you guys and gals think of this recipe? I will be giving it a try soon as my goods get here. Dam corona virus slowing everything down .  Has anyone tried this recipe? 

2 ml ba (2%)
20 ml bb (20%)
8 ml guiacol (8%)
65.75 grape seed oil (70% )


----------

